# Smith & Wesson MP40



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I am looking for at a good handgun that I can use as home defense, keep in my truck, and use for personal defense. What do y'all think about the Smith & Wesson MP40 for this? Is the MP40 durable and reliable enough to where it can be toted around every where and still be able to work when needed?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are excellent handguns, and yes they are also durable as well....JJ


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

The M&P40 is an excellent gun, as are many, many others. We're fortunate to have so many fine choices. Go to youtube and do a search on any gun you're interested in. You will find a ton of gun review videos there. Below are a few on the M&P 40.

Semper Fi

Don <><

M&P 40c - YouTube

M&P 40c (Chapter 2) - YouTube


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Fine firearm, but prefer Ruger SR40....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There are many good pistols available. My choice of the past 6 years has been M&P in 9, 40 and 45. I have not been dissapointed with any of them.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got to agree. I have an M&P pistols in .45 ACP, .22 LR and two in 9mm they are all top of the line.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

rjrudolph said:


> I am looking for at a good handgun that I can use as home defense, keep in my truck, and use for personal defense. What do y'all think about the Smith & Wesson MP40 for this? Is the MP40 durable and reliable enough to where it can be toted around every where and still be able to work when needed?


Great guns, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The one in my avatar is 6 years old and has seen many rounds with no issues. Yep it's a good gun.


----------



## Jmcgov7665 (Oct 21, 2012)

I just bought a M&P 40C and it is great! It also comes with or without an external saftey and has proven the test of time. YouTube is an excellent idea to check out vids about any firearm you are interested in, but you have to weed out the bad ones. I suggest doing a search on "hickok45" He is a retired LEO and gives the best, most informative reviews on every handgun I've been interested in. Good luck!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, it is fine choice. I have one as well.


----------



## shamrock62 (Dec 3, 2012)

Huge fan of the M&P .40 Really a truly reliable weapon, fires great and you can't go wrong with three choices of hand grips. MA State Police took all the Sigs back and outfitted the guys with the M&P .45


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

Very fine guns for production models. My 30 year old son has several and loves them.


----------



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

S&W did a good job with the M&P. Not the greatest triggers by any stretch of the imagination (in my opinion) but a well built, and reliable firearm. I have a 40c that I carry everyday. Once a week I wipe it down with a cleaning rag, make sure its well lubricated, and give it a good cleaning after every range day, and it still looks and functions like new.
Two thumbs up from me for the entire line of M&P's...


----------



## DLeeHarley (May 5, 2012)

I just purchased an M&P .40FS and love it. With the .40 all you have to do is buy an $80.00 barrel and you have a .357 if you but a barrel and a magazine you've got a 9mm and can shoot the cheaper ammo and practice a lot more! 3 guns in one. It was a no brainer for me. I'll pick up a .45ACP next time. Just my opinion and YMMV. Later & Peace

Keep your Powder Dry!
Dennis in Idaho


----------



## shamrock62 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great weapon, absolutely cannot go wrong with this!!! Enjoy!


----------

